# Introducing a GSD puppy to cats??



## bblynn (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm bringing an 8 week old female GSD home tomorrow (yay!!!), but I'm not exactly sure how to introduce her to my cats. I have two cats (one female 3 years, one male 10 years) and they haven't had much experience around dogs. My 10 year old cat (Tigger) was around a male GSD for the first 3 years of his life and they would lay all over each other!!!! But he hasn't been around a dog since then. A friend of mine tried to bring his dog over once and Tigger showed him who's boss! But I don't want him to to be like that towards my puppy (Roma). And the little kitty (Nioko) is petrified of dogs! The one dog my friend brought over stressed her out. Both of my cats aren't aggressive towards people, so I'm kinda hoping they won't be towards Roma.

I don't want my furkids to hate each other. So how do I introduce them so they will tolerate (or even love!) each other?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Never force a cat to meet n greet. And always have an escape where pup can't go n

For example, the cats always ran to our bedroom, under our bed. They adapted in a few days. Let them do it on their own. If they get mean, you can break up the fight


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

I also really like keeping young puppies tethered to me when they are out of the crate. First of all, its great for potty training (because you are much more likely to see the signs when they are attached to your wrist). But also, it allows you to manage situations. Even if you just have the puppy drag a light leash, you would still be able to easily deter the puppy if she begins to pester the kitty. In addition, I would reward the puppy with treats/praise when she is acting appropriately (i.e. ignoring the kitty, directing her attention to appropriate activities, etc). 

Oh and also, a puppy that is worn out from playing/interacting/training with its owner is going to be a much better behaved puppy. And one that is less likely to chase the cat. At 8 weeks she will still probably sleep a lot but pretty soon she will be full of energy and testing your patience. 

Anyways, it should be noted that I'm not a professional trainer or anything but these are just a few things that have worked for my dogs. 

Good luck and congratulations btw!! Everybody on here seems to love pictures so be sure to post lots when you can!


----------



## Artificial Grass (Dec 16, 2010)

*Introduction*

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. please help and cooperate.


Thanks


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This article (Cat-to-Dog Introductions | Little Big Cat) was posted in another thread about dogs and cats get along here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...along-after-3-1-2-months-living-together.html

I think it has some very good tips for a successful introduction. The important thing is to not rush into letting them have free time together.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to both new members, you have came to the right place for advice. Everyone's opinions and thoughts have been a great help to me!


----------

